
Show HN: A better way to track and organize your job search - michaelmesserli
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jobhuntbuddy.co<p>The job search has been a kick in the teeth, I started building JobHuntBuddy to keep my sanity while hopefully helping others with their search Job hunting can be a long grueling process. I love coding and making new projects.<p>JobHuntBuddy started as a way to show employers what my work is like, while letting me dogfood it for my own job search. It also gave me a (productive) creative outlet while being unemployed.<p>I know I’m not alone in this, lots of people are losing their jobs and struggling to find employment with everything going on in the world right now. This is my way of using what I know to try to help people.<p>Of course, I would love for this app to turn into a sustainable business and allow me to be my own boss, but right now I want to help as many people as I can. I’ve added a free tier that lets job seekers track 10 of their applications and use all of the tools available.<p>If you’re having trouble managing and organizing your job search maybe JobHuntBuddy can help you. Creating an account is free and I’m actively adding tools and features based on feedback, so don’t hesitate to reach out and ask for help.<p>Happy Hunting
======
hmlwilliams
This seems like a great idea (I had something similar built on a personal
level using org-mode)! Luckily, I've just managed to find myself a position,
but this would have seriously helped me.

~~~
michaelmesserli
Thanks! Yea this was my solution after trying a ton of different ways to keep
track of applications I sent. I'm a compulsive note taker and try to prepare
questions & answers for all the individual interviews. Made a mess of it using
Evernote

